# Need help assembling PC



## aaronbrako (May 9, 2011)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A:  Gaming , Photoshop , Illustrator + planning to learn basic video editing 

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A: Yes

3. What is your MAX budget?
A: 31000

4. Planning to overclock? 
A: no

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: Win 7 dualboot with Ubuntu

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: 1 TB

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A: Already have a monitor... 17inch 1440x900

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A: 5

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
A: assembler

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: mid June

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: yes

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: Monitor, keyboard, mouse, webcam, speakers

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: Mumbai, no

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: What if I want 5.1 speakers and my budget remains the same ?


----------



## Cilus (May 9, 2011)

Here goes your config:-

*AMD Athlon II X4 640 @ 4.6k
Gigabyte GA-880GA-UD3H @ 4.5K
Corsair XMS3 1600 MHz DDR3 4 GB @ 2.4K
Seagate 7200.12 1 TB SATA @ 2.6K
Sapphire HD 6850 1 GB @ 10K
LG 22X SATA DVD Writer @ 0.9K
NZXT Gama cabinet @ 2K
Corsair GS 600W 80+ PSU @ 3.8K*

For speaker, tou can consider Creative SBS 5.1 A500 @ 2.7K. For accommodating it, you can get Sapphire HD 5770 1 GB @ 7K instead of HD 6850.

Total 30.8K


----------



## 1993gregory (May 9, 2011)

Intel core i3 2100 - rs 5900
Gigabyte GA-H67M-D2-B3 (rev. 1.1) Socket 1155 - rs 5,500
sapphire hd 5770 i gb - rs 7245
Gskill Ripjaws 1600Mhz DDR3 4GB X 1 - rs 2500
WD caviar black 1tb sata 6gbps -rs 4500
sony sata dvd writer - rs 900
Corsair VX450 - rs 3.5k(not sure)
nzxt gamma case rs 2170

total - rs 32215

i dont know about adding a 5.1 speaker

cilus what about this config


----------



## d3p (May 9, 2011)

Based on your requirements.



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 635|4000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4000
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL|2200
*Graphic Card*
|MSI N550 GTX Ti |8500 [Better with Linux Drivers]
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2100
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*UPS*
|Numeric 800VA|2500
*Sound Card*
|Asus Xonar DX|4000
|
*Total*
|31400
Speakers : Creative T6160 5.1ch [3.5k] is a decent choice if paired with a sound Card. Thats why i have suggested a Sound Card in the config.

*Note: These are the optimal price excluding the taxes.


----------



## aaronbrako (May 9, 2011)

Thanks to everyone whos helped me so far...a few questions..
Do i really need a UPS?
Is the any particular reason no one has recommended an i5 or something similar ?
1993gregory suggested this:-WD caviar black 1tb sata 6gbps -rs 4500 ...what so special about this ?


----------



## 1993gregory (May 9, 2011)

aaronbrako said:


> Thanks to everyone whos helped me so far...a few questions..
> Do i really need a UPS?
> Is the any particular reason no one has recommended an i5 or something similar ?
> 1993gregory suggested this:-WD caviar black 1tb sata 6gbps -rs 4500 ...what so special about this ?



i5 is expensive so you will have to increase your budget.
if you already have an UPS then no need for it.
Sata 6gbps is nothing special just its faster than sata 3gbps.
If you want there is *WD green caviar 1 TB -Rs 2500*
and isnt i3 better than X4


----------



## Cilus (May 9, 2011)

i3 2100 is better than Athlon II X4 in mostly gaming. In heavily multithreaded environment X4 is little ahead of 2100. But Athlon II X4 635 is almost Rs 2,000 cheaper than i3 2100 and the difference is not justified. So getting AThlon II X4 allows you to get a better graphics card...and the end result is favorable to Athlon II X4 because
Athlon II X4 + HD 6850 >> i3 2100 + HD 5770/GTS 550 by a large margin.

And regarding SATA 3 (6 Gbps) and SATA 2 (3 Gbps), theoretically SATA 3 is a better choice but there is no mechanical drive which can even use the full bandwidth of even SATA 2 interface. So don't expect to get double HDD performance by using a SATA 3 enabled HDD. For taking the advantage of the extra bandwidth, you need a SSD storage.


----------



## aaronbrako (May 9, 2011)

I forgot to mention I already have a dvd writer ...and lets assume i use my old cabinet (will that make a difference ?) So that saves 3k ...anything I can improve ?


----------



## d3p (May 9, 2011)

^^ can able to get a High end 5.1 with that budget.


----------



## 1993gregory (May 9, 2011)

Cilus said:


> i3 2100 is better than Athlon II X4 in mostly gaming. In heavily multithreaded environment X4 is little ahead of 2100. But Athlon II X4 635 is almost Rs 2,000 cheaper than i3 2100 and the difference is not justified. So getting AThlon II X4 allows you to get a better graphics card...and the end result is favorable to Athlon II X4 because
> Athlon II X4 + HD 6850 >> i3 2100 + HD 5770/GTS 550 by a large margin.
> 
> And regarding SATA 3 (6 Gbps) and SATA 2 (3 Gbps), theoretically SATA 3 is a better choice but there is no mechanical drive which can even use the full bandwidth of even SATA 2 interface. So don't expect to get double HDD performance by using a SATA 3 enabled HDD. For taking the advantage of the extra bandwidth, you need a SSD storage.



thnx buddy for that info i didnt know that i just checked upon passmark to compare them.

if you dont need an optical drive and dont want to change the case(BTW it has no effects) then you can easily get a 5.1 set.

and which case do you have????


----------



## Cilus (May 9, 2011)

Well, I can't say that the case has no effect unless I know what cabinet is there. If it s a 700 bucks generic Cabinet from Frontech/Intex or any other local brand with terrible airflow design then putting all those firepower discussed above, inside the cabinet will actually heats up the system in large extent which may result to low life span of the total system. Mechanical drives like your HDDs are very much prone to damage if they are working under high temp and so is the PSU.

So check whether your cabinet is big enough and some 120 mm cooling fans can b added to it. If not then at least get Zebronics Bijli without SMPS @ 1.1K.


----------



## aaronbrako (May 9, 2011)

This is my current case: Google Image Result for *www.superonline.co.in/product_image/iball-i612-black-cabinet.jpg
I guess ill change it anyway , I want atleast something to look different from the outside 

btw.. does the sapphire HD 6850 support a dual monitor setup ?


----------



## aaronbrako (May 10, 2011)

This is my current case : bit.ly/iKGxwW
I abandoned the idea of the 5.1 speakers ..ill use my current 2.1 for now...
Just wondering if should try to fit in an i5 somehow !?


----------



## 1993gregory (May 10, 2011)

i5 config
* Intel i5-2400 -- 9.5k
* Intel H61WW -- 3.5k
* Corsair 4GB DDR3 -- 2.2k
* Seagate 7200.12 1 TB -- 2.7k
* FSP SAGAII 500W -- 2.1k
* Zebronics Bijli -- 1k
* radeon hd 6850 1GB - 10k
total 31k


----------



## aaronbrako (May 10, 2011)

is a 500w psu enough for that i5 config ?
does the radeon 6850 support a dual monitor setup ?
how many USB ports does that mobo have ?
how much does a tv tuner card cost ?
what file format should my drives be so that win 7 and ubuntu can see each other ?

sorry for the trouble guys ...really appreciate the help 

anyone ???


----------



## Cilus (May 10, 2011)

Listen, don't just notice the wattage of the PSU, check if it from a standard brand also. The Forntec, Intex 500W or 600W PSUs are just crap and they can't even provide half of the rated power.

FSP SAGA is one of the best PSU makers in market and you can get the SAGA II 500 with your eye closed for the configuration.

HD 6850 can support upto 5 Displays.

I think H61 boards have 6 to 8 USB but the total support using USB connector is more than 10.

from 800 bucks to Rs 10,000. For a standard TV tuner, look for Frontech ones, available within 2K and has the feature like Live TV capture, Programmable record etc.

I am not sure if Linux need any special format. But i think it will work on any type of partition. So use NTFS.


----------



## 1993gregory (May 10, 2011)

ya FSP can handle it.
the GPu also supports multiple monitors.


----------



## aaronbrako (May 11, 2011)

1993gregory said:


> i5 config
> * Intel i5-2400 -- 9.5k
> * Intel H61WW -- 3.5k
> * Corsair 4GB DDR3 -- 2.2k
> ...



thats what im going for then ...ill go and get it most probably on the 18th of june (exams till then  ) so ill post here again a day before that just to make sure there isnt something new in the market ..

a few more questions..
1) can i add a 2 / 4 gb ram stick later ? Will it be a waste ?
2) Will it run fine without a UPS (i dont wanna waste money on one)
3) can y'all suggest a monitor (full HD) for the config within 7k (+/- 1k)
is a LED monitor preferable ?


----------



## Anish (May 11, 2011)

aaronbrako said:


> 1) can i add a 2 / 4 gb ram stick later ? Will it be a waste ?
> 2) Will it run fine without a UPS (i dont wanna waste money on one)
> 3) can y'all suggest a monitor (full HD) for the config within 7k (+/- 1k)
> is a LED monitor preferable ?



1. That depends on your usage..IMO, 4GB is more than enough for you
2. UPS with surge protection can be included if there is any serious power fluctuations. It also depends on power cut in your area.. (I dono how its in mumbai)
3. What screen size you prefer? BTW, you cant get a LED monitor in that price range.. may be a LCD with LED backlit



> (exams till then )


All the best


----------



## aaronbrako (May 11, 2011)

Anish said:


> 3. What screen size you prefer?



Atleast 20'' since ive already got a 17" ...btw do the guys at lamington road buy stuff too ? (Mercury MA7WBA 17" )


----------



## Anish (May 12, 2011)

Get the full HD benq G2220HD monitor (21.5")

Priced around 7 to 7.5K



aaronbrako said:


> btw do the guys at lamington road buy stuff too ? (Mercury MA7WBA 17" )



I'm sorry dude, wait till someone from Mumbai answers


----------



## aaronbrako (May 12, 2011)

Anish said:


> I'm sorry dude, wait till someone from Mumbai answers



while I'm waiting for that I've got another question ..last one , I promise 
Can I crossfire with another GPU later ?


----------



## d3p (May 12, 2011)

you can add another 6850, but your PSU need to be changed along with the GPU.


----------



## aaronbrako (Jun 14, 2011)

*bump*

Like I said earlier, im going in for this config on Sunday


1993gregory said:


> i5 config
> * Intel i5-2400 -- 9.5k
> * Intel H61WW -- 3.5k
> * Corsair 4GB DDR3 -- 2.2k
> ...



Are these prices still accurate ?
Suppose once I get there (lamington road) , my dads in a generous mood and allows me to spend another ~ 2k .. should I invest in a h67 board ? a 6870 instead of 6850 ? an i5 2500 instead of 2400 ?

Also , can someone please explain what to look for in RAM ? whats the difference between a a Corsair ddr3 and gskill / vengeance ?


----------



## vwad (Jun 14, 2011)

H67 certainly will be good. All the best to you and your Dad's mood.


----------



## aaronbrako (Jun 14, 2011)

I knew someone was going to suggest the h67 .. can you explain what specific benefit a h67 has over a h61 for my needs ? 

Also, can someone answer my other questions ?


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 14, 2011)

Good thread..
If you gonna have this i5 2400 rig..
Please post the pics and your review about the running config in a new thread or this one..
Please..

And best luck for your exams..

I'm also gonna buy an i5 2400 rig within november.. In kolkata but,


----------



## aaronbrako (Jun 14, 2011)

mastercool8695 said:


> Please post the pics and your review about the running config in a new thread


I will


mastercool8695 said:


> And best luck for your exams..


Thanks dude


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 14, 2011)

good.. thanks


----------



## shayem (Jun 14, 2011)

If your "dads in a generous mood and allows" you "to spend another ~ 2k" get I5-2500 + DH67BLB3. Rest is same but total performance will be pretty much better IMO and will be within 33K AFAIK.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 14, 2011)

one ques::
DH67BLB3 has four ram sockets..
so can one fill all the four with corsair vengenance (or whatever you call it.. pretty lengthy)

or which ram would you suggest??

i know one will not have to use all but just asking..

and ny ways, which mobo company woulld you reccommend??


----------



## aaronbrako (Jun 15, 2011)

What will I benefit from a h67 mobo compared to a h61 ..( assuming I dont need USB3 or Sata 2 ) ?

*bump
Also, it it advisable to get the MSI R6850 cyclone ? ..I saw it mentioned in another thread


----------



## shayem (Jun 15, 2011)

aaronbrako said:


> What will I benefit from a h67 mobo compared to a h61 ..( assuming I dont need USB3 or Sata 2 ) ?



H67 have some extras. Can't say it as benefit. It depends on your requirement. But main two features it has over H61 is GPU boost and SATA3. You stated you don't need even SATA2(If you are not mistaken) so no benefit here. But go thorough *this thread*, you'll know the differnces. 



aaronbrako said:


> *bump
> Also, it it advisable to get the MSI R6850 cyclone ? ..I saw it mentioned in another thread



At your budget it's highly advisable.



mastercool8695 said:


> one ques::
> DH67BLB3 has four ram sockets..
> so can one fill all the four with corsair vengenance (or whatever you call it.. pretty lengthy)
> 
> ...



Yes it can be, but not advisable. You'll get better performance if you put 2x4GB as duel channel instead of 4x2GB AFAIK.

You can opt for any 1.5V 1333MHz DDR3 RAM. It'll do the job fine with H67. But avoid Corsair xms3.

I would say for H67 go with Intel. VFM IMO.


----------



## aaronbrako (Jun 15, 2011)

*I meant I won't be needing sata3 and 10 USB ports seems plenty
What is GPU boost and do I need it ?
What does lesser PCIe lanes mean ?
If you think I should get a h67 board then mention which and also the cost


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 15, 2011)

whats 





> VFM IMO.



i think i need to check out a thread containing all the shortforms you guys use .. hahaha

btw , is there any??


----------



## aaronbrako (Jun 15, 2011)

^^ Value for money , in my opinion


----------



## shayem (Jun 15, 2011)

> If you think I should get a h67 board then mention which and also the cost



Already mentioned at post no. 30

In my city local seller selling i5-2500 @ 9500 & DH67BL@ 5500 (without tax).


----------



## aaronbrako (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks Shayem...but im still loking for answers to these questions 



aaronbrako said:


> I won't be needing sata3 and 10 USB ports seems plenty.. apart from that I cant understand why i should spend 2k extra on h67..
> What is GPU boost and do I need it ?
> What does lesser PCIe lanes mean ?
> Would'nt that 2k be better spent on upgrading to a 6870 ?


----------



## shayem (Jun 15, 2011)

GPU Boost Technology is; when you are just using your PC for works which don't need  GPU , it switches to the old Intel Hd Graphcis but when you start a game it switches to the GPU to increase performance AFAIK. It can help in Video editing encoding etc. Google for *Lucid Virtue* it'll help you understand if you need it or not.

PCIe lanse = PCIe graphics slot. To SLI & Crossfire you need 2-3 slots. So in future if you are going to do that you need extra slots.

Now it's up to you if you need those or not. *Yes *means get that *No* means get 6870 instead. But choose wisely.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 15, 2011)

I5 2500 vs i5 2400 ???


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 15, 2011)

mastercool8695 said:


> I5 2500 vs i5 2400 ???



Speed bump of 200Mhz...Period


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 15, 2011)

Shayem. Your avatar is makin me crazy.... And many others too.
Hahaha

Just that???? For how much more ??
Are you telling 2500k??


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 15, 2011)

mastercool8695 said:


> Shayem. Your avatar is makin me crazy.... And many others too.
> Hahaha



Afraid of cats?  Sent a K-9 unit ur way

*i.imgur.com/wJq7z.jpg

 


mastercool8695 said:


> Just that???? For how much more ??
> Are you telling 2500k??



Naah...its the vanilla i5 2500...costs 0.9k more than i5 2400...*i5 2500K* is @ 10.8K+ presently


----------



## aaronbrako (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm confused... so I need GPU boost (only on h67) to be able to use Virtu ?
But Ive read somewhere Virtu is supported on h61 also ?!?

Btw I'll be using a triple monitor setup anyway so two monitors connected to the GPU and 1 connected to the on-dye graphics solves this problem , doesn't it ?
am I correct in assuming that any program running in the 3rd screen will run off the on-dye graphics an not the discrete GPU ?
That way if I need QuickSync I run that program in the 3rd screen and won't need Virtu ?!? 

please correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## shayem (Jun 15, 2011)

mastercool8695 said:


> I5 2500 vs i5 2400 ???



200MHz normally and 300MHz with *turbo*

Bus/Core ratio 33 vs 31. Rest is Identical.


----------



## aaronbrako (Jun 16, 2011)

aaronbrako said:


> I'm confused... so I need GPU boost (only on h67) to be able to use Virtu ?
> But Ive read somewhere Virtu is supported on h61 also ?!?
> 
> Btw I'll be using a triple monitor setup anyway so two monitors connected to the GPU and 1 connected to the on-dye graphics solves this problem , doesn't it ?
> ...



anyone ?


----------



## shayem (Jun 16, 2011)

aaronbrako said:


> I'm confused... so I need GPU boost (only on h67) to be able to use Virtu ?
> But Ive read somewhere Virtu is supported on h61 also ?!?
> 
> Btw I'll be using a triple monitor setup anyway so two monitors connected to the GPU and 1 connected to the on-dye graphics solves this problem , doesn't it ?
> ...



I don't know about any H61 supporting Virtue. Could you give a link to that MB. 

You can use single monitor setup for Virtue and as per present update you don't even need to connect your monitor to on board Video out. 

Honestly I never used more than 1 monitor and not interested using multimonitor setup so less knowledge about that. So it'll be better to wait for OP to answer


----------



## aaronbrako (Jun 16, 2011)

shayem said:


> You can use single monitor setup for Virtue and as per present update you don't even need to connect your monitor to on board Video out.



From what ive understood so far is this:
1) QuickSync only works with on board graphics which are disabled is I'm using a discete GPU

2) If however, I connect one monitor to the in built GPU and another to the discrete GPU then the 1st screen can be used for QuickSync Apps


			
				anandtech said:
			
		

> Intel originally suggested using multiple monitors with one hooked up to the motherboard's video out and the other hooked up to your discrete GPU to maintain Quick Sync support, however that's hardly elegant. At CES this year we were shown a better alternative from none other than Lucid.



3) Virtu solves this problem (which isnt a problem anyway since ill be using 3 monitors) .
 So i want to know :-
 1) Will h61 let me use QuickSync or will i need h67 ?
 2) I still dont know what GPU boost does ?!

^^ anyone ?

Let me make it simple to understand
I dont care for crossfire, USB3, Sata 6gbps

What I am interested in is Quicksync , and my R6850 cyclone or 6870 not being bottlenecked

So, do i need h67 or save the 2k with h61 and use the difference to get a 6870 ?

erm guys ... ive got only 1 day left to finalize this..


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 16, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> Afraid of cats?  Sent a K-9 unit ur way
> 
> *i.imgur.com/wJq7z.jpg
> 
> ...



hahahahahahahaha
...


----------



## aaronbrako (Jun 16, 2011)

Saturday's the big day guys please help me finalize the rig



aaronbrako said:


> Let me make it simple to understand
> I dont care for crossfire, USB3, Sata 6gbps
> 
> What I am interested in is Quicksync , and my R6850 cyclone or 6870 not being bottlenecked
> ...


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 17, 2011)

aaronbrako said:


> What will I benefit from a h67 mobo compared to a h61 ..( assuming I dont need USB3 or Sata 2 ) ?
> 
> *bump
> Also, it it advisable to get the MSI R6850 cyclone ? ..I saw it mentioned in another thread



spending the extra on the cyclone version, you can grab the HD6870 instead for 11.2k


----------



## ryuzaki21 (Jun 17, 2011)

If I were you then I would wait for the 990 g chipsets to hit the market and you could probably be able to upgrade to AMD bulldozer in the future if you plan to go for an AMD cpu.....newayz the 990 g's r probably gonna be a bit expensive

Regardless, I would request the senior members to recommend a good 550 w to 600 w smps?....I know it's a bit off topic but I am planning to upgrade soon. BTW I have a zebronics cabinet so should I upgrade to a better one or will the smps fit. I don't plan to go in for an sli or crossfire solution anytime soon.


----------



## aaronbrako (Jun 17, 2011)

aaronbrako said:


> Saturday's the big day guys please help me finalize the rig



Please see my earlier post
let me clarify that usb3 and sata3 support is welcome but not specifically needed


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 17, 2011)

u gettin i5 2400 ??
go for this mobo :  Intel DH67VR-B3 @ 4.7k
topgear suggested that in another thread..

just .7 - .8 k more than the h61 one.. but very much better..

i'll suggest wait for the bulldozer to come.. the sandy bridge's gonna be less expensive then.. and also the mobos..

its just my prediction.. ofcourse take the help of guys like tkin, shayem, topgear,skud, many others on the hardware price check thread.. (note to all those whose names have not been taken : guys.. i cant write the names of all.. or the keyboard will crash) . 

haha

*please dont make any havoc.. if you have not completed the config.. wait till another free day.. and until then. you can complete the rig..*


----------



## aaronbrako (Jun 17, 2011)

mastercool8695 said:


> u gettin i5 2400 ??


Most probably i5 2500


mastercool8695 said:


> go for this mobo :  Intel DH67VR-B3 @ 4.7k


Yep...realised its worth the lil extra money

btw can anyone confirm which Corsair Ram 1993Gregory meant by on post #14
also, are there any other cases woth considering within the 1.5-2k range ?


----------



## shayem (Jun 18, 2011)

For RAM you can go with *G Skill F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL* or *Corsair CMV4GX3M1A1333C9*

For case go for NZXT Gamma @ 2000 best you can get at that price. If you are little out of budget settle for CM Elite 310 @ 1500.


----------



## aaronbrako (Jun 18, 2011)

Is it true that dual channel ram offers slightly more performance ?
Are those 1x4 or 2x2 ? 
I think the DH67VR has 4 ram slots so wouldnt 2x2 be better ?


----------



## shayem (Jun 18, 2011)

Of course. That's why i suggested those. 1x4GB so that you can add another 4Gb in future to work as dual channel. If you need 2x2 dual channel then go for G Skill F3-10666CL9D-4GBRL


----------



## aaronbrako (Jun 18, 2011)

shayem said:


> Of course. That's why i suggested those. 1x4GB so that you can add another 4Gb in future to work as dual channel. If you need 2x2 dual channel then go for G Skill F3-10666CL9D-4GBRL



ok cool...but how many ram slots does the DH67VR have anyway ? 4 ?


----------



## shayem (Jun 18, 2011)

Check *here* and *here*. you'll get info on that MB.


----------



## aaronbrako (Jun 21, 2011)

Need help asap !

My dealer has got the following parts for me :
i5 2500
DH67BL B3
Sapphire 6870
Seagate 7200.12 1TB
BenQ H2220 21.5"
Zebronics Bijli

He couldnt find the Gskill , Corsair Ram and suggested Transcend but I insisted he find them
Also , he couldnt find FSP Saga 500w and suggested iBall 600w but i'm sure thats no good..

Can you all give me some alternatives ?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 21, 2011)

aaronbrako said:


> Need help asap !
> 
> My dealer has got the following parts for me :
> i5 2500
> ...



You Can Buy GSkill Ram From PrimeABGB @ 2450
G-skill F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL

Buy FSP Saga From Here
Buy FSP | FSP Saga II 500 Watts Line Type Main connector

Including Tax & Shipping Charges


----------



## aaronbrako (Jun 21, 2011)

Can I get some alternatives to FSP saga 500w ??
Ill buy online as a last resort


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 21, 2011)

aaronbrako said:


> Can I get some alternatives to FSP saga 500w ??
> Ill buy online as a last resort



There Are No Better Alternative To FSP Saga @ 2K
Better Alternatives Are Available From Rs. 4,000


----------



## d3p (Jun 21, 2011)

aaronbrako said:


> Can I get some alternatives to FSP saga 500w ??
> Ill buy online as a last resort



Probably you can get a Corsair VX450 at 2.5k or VX550 at 3.9k


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 21, 2011)

> Probably you can get a Corsair VX450 at 2.5k or VX550 at 3.9k



Err?

VX 450W @ 3.5k

GS 600W @ 4k (lowest I saw)


----------



## warrior047 (Jun 22, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> Err?
> 
> VX 450W @ 3.5k
> 
> GS 600W @ 4k (lowest I saw)



Yes go for Corsair GS600 or VX550. Best deal.
Ram -> go for Corsair 1X 4GB. Stay away from XMS editions as per the updates I got!


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 25, 2011)

DH67VR for 4.7 k??

DH67BL B3 for ?


----------



## shayem (Jun 26, 2011)

mastercool8695 said:


> DH67BL B3 for ?



5.3k AFAIK


----------

